# Help identify wood



## Jy.s30z (Apr 30, 2020)

Hello, I have recently received lots of wood from someone.  They have no idea what kind of wood it is and there are no leaves on the tree to help identify. Only thing to go by is the bark.

Any idea?  
Location of tree is southern Ontario Canada.
Thanks in advance.
Joe


----------



## dave schiller (May 1, 2020)

Can you post a couple of photos of the twigs that are piled in the background?


----------



## Murray (May 1, 2020)

Manitoba Maple would be my guess. Root around the area looking for old leaves and maple keys(seeds) might give you an indication of the species.



			https://www.ontario.ca/page/manitoba-maple


----------



## BandCollector (May 1, 2020)

Defiantly a Maple. . .Species to be determined.

John


----------



## Jy.s30z (May 1, 2020)

dave schiller said:


> Can you post a couple of photos of the twigs that are piled in the background?


----------



## motocrash (May 1, 2020)

I concur on Maple, of some kind.


----------



## Jy.s30z (May 1, 2020)

Looking at some pictures online and the red buds that were starting.  I think it is a silver maple.

Thoughts on smoking with silver maple or Manitoba maple if that is what it is?


----------



## ozzz (May 1, 2020)

Looks like maple to me


----------



## smokerjim (May 1, 2020)

Looks like maybe sugar maple , I think silver maple has a smoother bark, either way it will be good for smoking. I've used it before.


----------

